# Big Brother Starts tomorrow....6/21



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

It's not really very clear in the charts on Futoncritic that BB starts tomorrow, 6/21. Actually, I don't think the grid there mentions it at all. However, tomorrow is just the announcement of the 20 All-stars, and the America's Choice vote.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/bigbrother7/


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Ill be watching--- in fact I don't think my SP picked it up so I did manual recording of it.

Ok everyone its up to us if WILL is not automaticly in lets make sure he gets in.. I hope they don't expect us to pay and we can do this on the web.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

From the BB7 site on CBS' web page(s):



> ......Web voting opens right here after the show at midnight ET/9PM PT. The polls close Wednesday, June 28 at 11:59PM ET/8:59PM PT.


.....and I agree, let's make sure Will gets in, though I also agree that he will be automatic......which the more you think about it, maybe CBS will "doctor" the votes to make sure the 12 they want get in.......


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Either way im excited to see the choices and how it all plays out.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

jlb said:


> From the BB7 site on CBS' web page(s):
> 
> .....and I agree, let's make sure Will gets in, though I also agree that he will be automatic......which the more you think about it, maybe CBS will "doctor" the votes to make sure the 12 they want get in.......


I remember reading somewhere that the viewers will vote in 6-7 of the houseguests and the producers will pick the rest. That is to guarantee that there will be some interesting clashes and drama.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

BB doesn't start, it's just a special. I don't think the series starts for real until July.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> BB doesn't start, it's just a special. I don't think the series starts for real until July.


Thanks for the update


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

AbMagFab said:


> BB doesn't start, it's just a special. I don't think the series starts for real until July.


Well...yes and no. It doesn't start with the guests entering the house on the June 21st show. But it does start with the announcement of who the 20 eligible "Big Brother All-Stars" will be and end with America voting for who they do want to enter the house. That show (guests entering the house) will air July 6th.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

dirtypacman said:


> Ill be watching--- in fact I don't think my SP picked it up so I did manual recording of it.
> 
> Ok everyone its up to us if WILL is not automaticly in lets make sure he gets in.. I hope they don't expect us to pay and we can do this on the web.


I got tired of the SP not catching the new seasons of shows like Big Brother (Survivor is another) that changed their name every year by adding a number to it. So I finally created a Wish Lists for those shows and now TiVo always catches them.

My WL is for "Big Brother" with a category of Interests and subcategory of Reality. Now every year TiVo catches it no matter if it's called "Big Brother 7" or "Big Brother All-Stars" or "Big Brother 7: All-Stars". Using the category and subcategory of interests/reality removed all the unwanted hits I was getting with just "Big Brother" from other shows and sitcoms that used that phrase in the title of their show.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Voted 

Guys: Will, Howie, James

Gals : Janelle, Lisa, Danielle

Kaysar does not deserve another chance due to his stupidity on his last return to BB
Alison had a chance on AR so she does not deserve another one either.
I don't even like any of the other woman - except to look at


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like there is another thread going.. so im taking my comments elsewhere lol 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4140844#post4140844


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

My box seemed to have missed it. Is there a download of it somewhere.?


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

purple6816 said:


> My box seemed to have missed it. Is there a download of it somewhere.?


http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/769537/


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

purple6816 said:


> My box seemed to have missed it. Is there a download of it somewhere.?


Hot off the presses!

CBS is reairing it Saturday 6-24, 8pm Eastern/Pacific, 7pm Central/Mountain.

phox


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Hot off the presses!
> 
> CBS is reairing it Saturday 6-24, 8pm Eastern/Pacific, 7pm Central/Mountain.
> 
> phox


My Tivo says Cold Case is airing at that time.

It did not record it wednesday because it said "no infomation available"


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

purple6816 said:


> My Tivo says Cold Case is airing at that time.
> 
> It did not record it wednesday because it said "no infomation available"


Trust me, CBS is airing it Saturday night, first slot in primetime.

If your TiVo guide doesn't update (which it should), set a manual recording.

phox


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

purple6816 said:


> My Tivo says Cold Case is airing at that time.
> 
> It did not record it wednesday because it said "no infomation available"


Well, I didn't missed the first airing but it was interesting to note that my suggestion that got recorded for Cold Case was BB. I guess mine didn't update guide data quickly enough.....


----------

